# Mark Audio CHR-70 and Fostex FF85K full range drivers



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

This will be a quick review of two full range drivers. First the Mark Audio CHR-70, and then the Fostex FF85K. I got about 40 minutes of listening time in on each pair of drivers, so Im not going to go too into detail describing multiple tracks and everything I heard, but will summarize a bit more and give my thoughts.

Disclaimer: This review is completely subjective, and will have no real data supporting any outlandish claims that may or may not be contained herewithin. These are just my initial impressions after connecting and listening to the drivers. Your results may vary. That being said, on with the review!

As usual, the specifics:

*Testing Environment:*
The drivers were installed into PVC test enclosures (appx 0.5 liter volume for FF85K and appx 1.25 liters for the CHR-70)which were sealed and placed on the dash of my 2003 Lancer aimed on axis to my drivers seat position, slightly lower than ear level. They were placed as close to the edges of the dash (A-Pillars) as possible to simulate prospective mounting locations.


*Testing Equipment:*
The drivers were powered by an Xtant 404m amplifier, providing 50 watts @ 4ohms. A second Xtant 404m amplifier was bridged to 2 channels providing 100 watts @ 8ohms per driver to a pair of Peerless SLS 8" midbasses which were installed in the doors. Gains were adjusted for L/R to provide audibly equal output from the drivers position. Signal and processing duties are handled by a Clarion DRZ-9255 source unit. The DRZ output gains for the full range drivers and SLS drivers were adjusted by ear to match levels appropriately. Time alignment was used as well. Further tuning could be done in addition to really dial in this setup, however, since these are test enclosures (not permanently mounted) I wanted to just get a feel for how the drivers would be able to perform.


*Testing Material:* 
The cd's used for testing were the Focal demo discs and "The Speed of Sound" reference cd. (Search for "Focal Demo Discs" on the site...)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------



*CHR-70 pdf and specs:* 
http://meniscusaudio.com/images/CHR70-introduction.pdf

The Mark Audio CHR-70 is an aluminum alloy cone full range. The cone and cap measure 70mm but the overall driver diameter is 124mm (just over 4.75 inches) The frame is a one piece injection molded polymer unit (described by the manifacturer) and is designed to reduce any ringing you may get with a steel or metal basket. Does it work? I dont know, but the polymer basket looked and felt like cheap plastic to me.
The cone can be had in either a silver color or a copper color. The material is still the same, this is just an anodizing process. Cones appear to be clean and without defects, reverse roll surround of rubber.

Tracks-

"Dick Tracy"- The cymbals on this track sounded a bit "tinny". The guitar and piano sounded good tonally, but lacked a bit of clarity.

"Everything Must Change"- The image stayed locked dead center on this track.The female vocals were good but lacked some presence on the lower end, and I wasnt hearing the inflection and pronunciation in the lyrics like I could with the L4 and FR88 drivers.

"Raoui"- They performed well, but had a bit of a "nasal" sound to the lower vocal range and in the acoustic guitar. They also could have been a little more detailed.

What I noticed most about these drivers in the 15 or so tracks I listend to is that they did well in the middle vocal range, but the higher frequencies lacked detail and clarity. These drivers to me sounded a bit masked. In "Killing Me Softly", the vocals sounded smooth but the instruments lacked some definition. In a drum only track, the toms were tight and the kick had snap, cymbals were not harsh. However, there could be a bit more definitoin and detail.
In short, these drivers did not "wow" me. I didnt find that I was hearing many of the subtle nuances that I hear when listening to the HAT L4's. They just seem to lack focus and clarity to me. They may suit some peoples tastes, but not mine. I also think that if you plan to run a set of these, you should really plan to use a tweeter along with them. They need more top end.

*FF85K pdf and specs:* http://www.madisound.com/catalog/PDF/fostexdrivers/FF85K.pdf

The FF85K is a full range driver with a pulp fiber and bio-cellulose cone. It looks and feels much like a treated paper. The surround has an odd twisted shape to it, and appears to be made of foam. There is an aluminum radiator cap in the center. Stamped steel basket and traditional ferrite magnet.

Tracks:

"Dick Tracy"- In this track, the cymbals sounded a bit unnatural and grainy on the top end.

"Everything Must Change"- Good sense of space on this track, but the upper end of the vocals was, again a bit grainy sounding.

"Raoui"- Very natural sounding overall and the vocals were powerful. Top end sounded a bit bright. Maybe some breakup?

Track 13- Brushes sounded good on right stage, good shimmer and sensitivity. Vocals sounded good and full bodied.

The trend I noticed with these drivers is that they can extend pretty well up top, but they end up sounding too "thin". They lack a little focus and clarity at times, and they dont mesh with the midbasses wuite as well as the other drivers. Upper vocal ranges tend to be a bit grainy sounding, but not harsh. Just not natural. They are a decent budget driver, but not quite my cup of tea sonically. Very low power handling may also come into play with these as well. Even in a sealed enclosure, they have an xmax of 0.5mm and they have a rated input of 5w/10w musical.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Thorough review!

Thanks.

Concerning the Mark Audio's did you try eq'ing the top end to get the extension you want?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

My two words from the 20 minutes spend with the Mark Audio drivers this weekend- flat and/or numb. I think they may do well for midrange duty, but a far cry from full range IMHO. I'm eager to get the FF85Ks back to put some more time on. I found them rather nice, but I'll have to do more tracks and critical listening while comparing them to the Fountek drivers. Thanks for the reivew!


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Nice review!

What were the crossovers set at, did I miss it? The CHR70 is a bang up driver for the price IMO but it needs EQ help to be a real full range. The set I have in my room have a little EQ help and they're just plain nuts.

If you're planning a full range (no tweeter) setup in the car I think the CHR-70 is not the best choice. I'm the Mark Audio USA dealer and I'm saying that so you know it's an honest statement. But, for $70 a pair it's quite an intriguing driver and has a wide variety of uses. I agree the L4 is the better driver by far but at quadruple the price it's a hard sell for me. 

For car audio use I think the Alpair 5 is a MUCH better choice in just about every way. Better top end, smaller mounting flange diameter, and ultimately shallow. 


PS: Captain, if you want to do something fun with those CHR70's let me know. I have some build plans you might want to try out


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

They're actually my drivers, and I'd love some additional plans for home audio.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks guys. 
And a special thanks to Slade for loaning out the drivrs for me to test. Things like this are the reason DIY communities like this work so well. 


As for the crossover points, both drivers tested were crossed at HPF 315Hz -12db, and LPF THROUGH on the DRZ.

I think the CHR-70 are pretty much what Slade said- good for midrange duties, but they need a tweeter or some good EQing.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

slade1274 said:


> They're actually my drivers, and I'd love some additional plans for home audio.


Email me at [email protected] and I'll email some back to you. It's going to be a large attachment though, I'm warning you in advance.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Great review Steve - lines up exactly with what Ryan and my impressions were on these 2 drivers. I'm looking forward to listening to the Fauntek's in my car and your review on the TB stuff.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

bertholomey said:


> Great review Steve - lines up exactly with what Ryan and my impressions were on these 2 drivers. I'm looking forward to listening to the Fauntek's in my car and your review on the TB stuff.


Thanks J. Make sure you give me/us an update once you get a little listening time in (in YOUR car) with those Founteks  Perhaps a review of your own ? 

The TB stuff is here (saweet!) so I will be getting some time in this weekend with them for sure.


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

You know that for Fostex fullrange for play it properly you must broken to 200 hours.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

It had low-med level pink noise for 5 days.... so I guess I didn't get them up to 200 hours before I sent them up to Steve.....


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

slade1274 said:


> It had low-med level pink noise for 5 days.... so I guess I didn't get them up to 200 hours before I sent them up to Steve.....


They were fine. Theres no way they would have needed more break in time. Its not liek they have a very stiff surround/suspension. 

The bottom line was that I just wasnt a fan of the thin sound of these drivers. They had the capability to extend pretty high, they just didnt sound natural to me. Very cold.


----------

